# RRDTOOL

## kukems

Czesc mam zainstalowane mrtg i slyszalem o rrd, w zwiazku z tym pytanie, czy jest sens zaglebiac sie w ten temat?? Mam siec na ok 40 uzytkowników - router p100 na ktorym jest serwer dns (djb) oraz athlona 1,5 Ghz 512 ram, ktory sluzy jako serwer terminali, www (apache), poczty (qmail), oraz ftp. Jakie sa korzysci plynace z zainstalowania rrd i czy wogole jest mi to potrzebne. Dodam ze wydaje mi sie iz mrtg jest troche niedokladne, z gory dzieki za pomoc, jak mozecie to napiszcie mi swoje wlasne doswiadczenia ze statsami serwerów.

----------

## kukems

znalazlem to i chyba sie pobawie http://www.cacti.net/  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## jey

zobacz tez polski projekt lstat  http://lstat.sourceforge.net/. Zastanawiam sie dlaczego nie ma go w portach albo przynajmniej ogolnodostepnego ebuilda

----------

## _troll_

A jak zrobie to przetestujesz ten ebuild?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> A jak zrobie to przetestujesz ten ebuild?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

ja się piszę na testowanie  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> ja się piszę na testowanie 

 

Ok - postaram sie na jutro 'wysmazyc'  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

No - nie jest najgorzej...

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/lstat.tar.bz2

'Zasadniczo dziala' (  :Razz:  ), ale mam problem ze skonfigurowaniem tak. aby mozna bylo otworzyc strone  :Sad:  No coz - ebuild uznajcie za testowy; kiedy uda sie odpalic piekne wykresy, pojdzie na bugs.g.o

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

Pierwsze uwagi - msz jeśli w USE jest apache2 należałoby dać DEPEND >=mod_perl-1.99, gdyż wszystkie wersje 1.99 są ~x86 a poniżej wymagają apache 1.x, więc portage chce go doinstalować. Poza tym (kosmetyczna) zmień nazwe pliku startowego na lstatd albo zmień post-merge info  :Wink:  Kolejna rzecz - prawa do zapisu /var/lib/lstat/pages/user.config dla usera apache (właściciel jest root:root). Jak rozumiem templates nie są instalowane jak na razie i trzeba je popełnić samemu?  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

[edit]

Jeśli wybierze się edycję wykresu i przycisk "Utwórz ponownie RRD" otrzymuje się w wyniku timeout i zombie proces apache - nie wiem czy to błąd lstat-a czy może mod_perl?

[/edit]

----------

## _troll_

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Pierwsze uwagi - msz jeśli w USE jest apache2 należałoby dać DEPEND >=mod_perl-1.99, gdyż wszystkie wersje 1.99 są ~x86 a poniżej wymagają apache 1.x, więc portage chce go doinstalować.

 

done

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Poza tym (kosmetyczna) zmień nazwe pliku startowego na lstatd albo zmień post-merge info 

 

done

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Kolejna rzecz - prawa do zapisu /var/lib/lstat/pages/user.config dla usera apache (właściciel jest root:root).

 

done

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Jak rozumiem templates nie są instalowane jak na razie i trzeba je popełnić samemu? 

 

sorry - robilem to wczoraj o 3ej nad ranem  :Wink:  zaraz siadam do tego dalej... zobaczymy co zwojuje  :Smile: 

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> [edit]
> 
> Jeśli wybierze się edycję wykresu i przycisk "Utwórz ponownie RRD" otrzymuje się w wyniku timeout i zombie proces apache - nie wiem czy to błąd lstat-a czy może mod_perl?
> 
> [/edit]

 

nie mam pojecia - ja na te chwile otrzymuje 403 przy probie otwarcia katalogu.... dodawales cos jeszcze do tego co jest w ebuildzie (tj. zmienialem cos) ??

..:: update ::..

dobra - poprawilem configa i zrobilem z tego inny patch. juz powinno byc ok  :Very Happy: , a wykresy b. mile generuje skadinad  :Wink:  . poprawiony ebuild wymaga kilku testow - dam znac jak tylko go udstepnie

.. kuniec apdejta ..

..:: update 2 ::..

i jest nowy ebuild. wsyzstko wyglada, ze dziala niemalze z palca; z dokladnoscia do ustawien security_lstat w celu okreslenia kto moze korzystac ze statystyk.

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/lstat.tar.bz2

.. kuniec ..

Wielkie dzieki za uwagi i pomoc  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

sorry za bump'a tych ktorych to wkurzy..

rav - w sprawie templete'ow... to aby nie to co siedzi w /var/lib/lstat/templates/ ?? Jesli masz propozycje innej lokalizacji - daj znac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> sorry za bump'a tych ktorych to wkurzy..
> 
> rav - w sprawie templete'ow... to aby nie to co siedzi w /var/lib/lstat/templates/ ?? Jesli masz propozycje innej lokalizacji - daj znac.
> 
> 

 

Ano siedzi  :Smile:  W sumie chodziło mi o to że nie ma predefiniowanych wykresów w domyślnych kategoriach, ale w sumie to chyba bez sensu skoro i tak trzeba je (przynajmniej niektóre) dostosować do danego serwera. Jutro jak się dobudzę przetestuję nowego ebuilda  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

Dobra... ebuild mial kilka niedorobek  :Smile:  Na serwer wystawilem ostatnia wersje, ktora poprawilem przed chwila.

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/lstat.tar.bz2

Rav: moze masz pomysl na umieszczenie kilku dodatkowych 'genericowych' skryptow dla wykresow? Jesli masz cos co jeszcze moznaby dodac do ebuilda - daj znac.

Jesli nic sie nie zmieni - jutro idzie na bugs  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## jey

Aby rozszerzyc ebuild warto pomyslec o filtrowaniu pakietow

http://lstat.sourceforge.net/pl/manual/pl/ip.html

http://lstat.sourceforge.net/pl/manual/pl/mark.html

Defaultowo mozna zrobic dla portow 21, 80, 4662 (edonkey) i co tam jeszcze chciecie. Wowczas bylby naprawde wypasiony

----------

## Rav70

/var/lib/lstat/pages/user.config jest instalowany z właścicielem root:root przez co wywala błąd przy próbie zapisu preferencji użyszkodnika. Jak na razie nic więcej  :Smile:  Wkurza mnie tylko że przy każdej zmianie parametrów wykresu lstatd się wykłada i muszę go restartować razem z apaczem, ale to już raczej myślę wina perla na tym serwerze.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

```
troll troll # ls -al /var/lib/lstat/pages/user.config

-rw-r--r--  1 apache apache 174 gru 19 16:01 /var/lib/lstat/pages/user.config

troll troll # epm -qf /var/lib/lstat/pages/user.config

lstat-2.3.2
```

eeee - to juz jest zrobione. masz najnowsza wersje ebuilda?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *jey wrote:*   

> Aby rozszerzyc ebuild warto pomyslec o filtrowaniu pakietow
> 
> http://lstat.sourceforge.net/pl/manual/pl/ip.html
> 
> http://lstat.sourceforge.net/pl/manual/pl/mark.html
> ...

 

eeee - a dokladniej? chcesz by ebuild mieszal ludziom w ipchains/iptables? nie wydaje mi sie by byli z tego szczesliwi.... jesli chodzi o cos innego - sprostuj mnie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eeee - to juz jest zrobione. masz najnowsza wersje ebuilda?
> 
> 

 

hmmm faktycznie w ebuildzie jest ok - widocznie jakieś zboczenie mojego systemu  :Smile:  Ogólnie działa praktycznie bez żadnej konfiguracji (oczywiście o ile chce się pozwolić całemu światu na przeglądanie i zmiany w układzie statystyk  :Wink:  )

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Ogólnie działa praktycznie bez żadnej konfiguracji (oczywiście o ile chce się pozwolić całemu światu na przeglądanie i zmiany w układzie statystyk  )

 

zalozenie jest takie, by dzialalo 'z palca' (tuz po emerge'u) dla wszystkich. zwykli userzy - i tak nie beda wiedziec o co chodzi. ktos kogo to interesuje dostosuje zabezpieczenia do wlasnych potrzeb.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

wiem wiem - to w nawiasie to taki disclaimer, bo zaraz ktoś nerwowy na mnie najedzie że zainstalował i ktoś mu poprzestawiał ustawienia a wszystko przez to że uwierzył mi na słowo że działa z palca  :Razz: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## jey

_troll_ : nie mieszal bo nie moze niczego dopisywac ale moglyby byc dodatkowe (juz gotowe) wykresy do podczepienia pod iptables/ipchains.

Wiadomo ze jest to indywidualna sprawa.. pomyslalem jednak ze jezeli chcesz upiekszyc ten ebuild to mozna dodac taki ficzer  :Wink:  (ale moze to w kolejnych wersjach). Fajnie ze doczekalismy sie ebuilda popularnego lstat'a. Oby szbylo przeszedl bugs.... i znalazl sie w drzewku.

Great job man!!

----------

## Prompty

ktos mial sie przyjemnosc bawic dwoma tandemami :

rrdtool + cricket 

rrdtool + cacti 

?

Ktore z tych polaczen uwazacie jest lepsze ? potrzebuje glownie do sciagania danych z routerow cisco ( traffic a nie temareture itd ;] ) i PIX'ow

----------

## _troll_

'Niech sie dzieje wola Nieba...'

lstat : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75048

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> ktos mial sie przyjemnosc bawic dwoma tandemami :
> 
> rrdtool + cricket 
> 
> rrdtool + cacti 
> ...

 

Do zbierania danych używałem tandemu MRTG + RRDTool działało bardzo sympatycznie(via SNMP oczywiście)  :Wink: 

----------

## machiavelli

witam, czy jest jakaś szansa na kontynuację tego ebuilda, bo zniknął z potrage ???

----------

## lazy_bum

Nie znikł z portage, bo nigdy go tam nie było.

----------

## machiavelli

tzn, nie jest już rozwijany, czy jest coś zastępczego, po za przerośniętym cacti ??

----------

## Spaulding

lstat - sux

cacti - sens powyzej 20 maszyn

munin - kwit esencja  :Wink:  <- polecam

----------

## machiavelli

dzięki, przetestuje.

----------

